# Crate & Brain Games



## breyboer (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi!! I’m new here. I’m waiting on my first pup (name will be Viela) and trying to soak in as much knowledge as I can before the puppy brain hits. ☺ I looked around the forum (I’ve been stalking for a couple months now… everyone seems so friendly and helpful!), but couldn’t find a thread specific to crate games. Could you share the best crate and brain games you’ve found or created for your V? We will be very physically active as well as a lot of stimulation interacting with my patients at work, but on our office days I’d like to have a stockpile of games Viela can play! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pepper HVxGWP (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi, I'm a new member too with a Viszla GWP cross, 16 weeks old. Things we do;
-roll up a towel and place dry food in the creases along the way
-sometimes we just throw her food in the garden for her to find
-mix her food with yoghurt and stuff a Kong with it
-frozen carrots (Pepper absolutely loves a frozen carrot to chew on)
-egg boxes with small treats inside
-the cardboard toilet roll with the ends folded over and small treats inside

Looking forward to other suggestions as this VxGWP cross is a clever cookie and figures things out pretty quickly


----------

